# Just want to say Hello and thanks to all the forum members (-:



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I appreciate all the information, humor, on the forum. Maybe it's a good thing we don't live close to each other, I'd really get into trouble. Hope everyone has a great day,, even the traveling man (Charles)!!!!!!!! I really need to pick on him while he can't defend himself.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

You're a good guy, tag. It's folks like you that makes places like these what they are.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Humor ? Funny ? Funny how ????


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Really enjoy the humor that abounds here. Makes it feel more like family. Thanks to all!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Bunch of dudes talking about slingshots. Who would have ever thought this would be a place I visit EVERY DAY!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Look forward to reading it everyday.at least we all have slingshots in common, and we agree to disagree.


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Tag said:


> Look forward to reading it everyday.at least we all have slingshots in common, and we agree to disagree.


First thing I check in the morning and last thing at night plus a lot of times in between!! Just about as addictive as shooting slingshots too!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

NaturalFork said:


> Bunch of dudes talking about slingshots. Who would have ever thought this would be a place I visit EVERY DAY!!!


...& miss it when you're gone...


----------

